

Swede's iMac takes a burnin' and it's still turnin' - anderzole
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/02/15/swedes-imac-takes-a-burnin-and-its-still-turnin/

======
niels_olson
heh, last story about a real-world burnt computer I saw involved evacuating
Yahoo HQ for a fire started by a Dell laptop battery. Now the Mac survives a
building burning down around it. Not a fanboy (own more Dells than Macs, most
running Linux), but that's a good story.

